# "The Attitude"



## billski (Jan 30, 2013)

[h=1]Vermont: nice place to visit[/h]By  CINDY ADAMS
Last Updated: 12:43 AM, January 30, 2013
New York Post



...
Last year, between my enjoying Australia and Europe, Vermont’s Gov. *Peter Shumlin *said, “You’ve never visited Vermont.”
I said, “Where is it?”
...
Stowe has 2,500 permanent citizens. Although my apartment building has more, it also has world-class dog-friendly hotels

...

Conversations were: “Skiing?”. . . “No, seeing.”. . . “Snowboarding”.  . . “No, sitting.”. . . “Tobogganing?”. . . “No, reading.” “Skating?”. .  . “Hon, I can barely walk.” . . . “Going up on the ski lift?”. . .  “Elevators I go up in.”
Stowe Mountain Lodge also features a heated pool _outdoors_. They close it when the weather goes below zero. Yeah. Nice, I thought.
...

Gorgeous four-lane highways boast four vehicles. A traffic jam is one pickup truck a half-mile away. No lights on the highway.
...
Locals have fierce rightly pride in their state. It’s polite, friendly,  stress-free, everyone helping everyone. Like America used to be.
...

It’s charming. It’s small town. It’s friendly. It’s innocent.
I thank Vermont’s Gov. Peter Shumlin. And I couldn’t have loved it more unless it was in New York."

uke:
'nuff said


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 30, 2013)

'Nuff said? What was said? That is confusion...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 30, 2013)

That makes no sense. Is she trying to talk smack about VT or did she like it?


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2013)

*Well, this explains it:*

*Cynthia "Cindy" Adams* (née Sugar; later *Heller*; born April 24, 1930) is an American gossip columnist and writer.
...
Adams lives and works from a nine-room penthouse apartment with a 1,000-square-foot (93 m[SUP]2[/SUP]) verandah at 475 Park Avenue in Manhattan, that she and her husband purchased from the estate of billionaire heiress Doris Duke in 1997.
...
Source:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cindy_Adams

A little detached from the mortal wo/man, wouldn't you say...


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 30, 2013)

I couldn't hate New York or New Yorkers anymore.  They think they're the center of the effin universe.

To clarify, I mean the city and it's people. Upstaters are cool.


----------



## makimono (Jan 30, 2013)

> And I couldn’t have loved it more unless it was in New York.



Fortunately the Green Mountain Boys told New Yorkers (much like her no doubt) to _Go Get Bent_ :uzi: and that craptastic land grab was never consummated! :flag:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2013)

billski said:


> *A little detached *from the mortal wo/man, wouldn't you say...



That article reads like she stepped onto the surface of the moon. 

 But I understand how she feels that way.  She's one of those people who has lived her ENTIRE life on this island, only stepping off to board an aircraft which no doubt flies her to another large city, such as Chicage, LA, Paris or London.  I guarantee she thinks people who grew up in rural areas are "naive" and "dumb", and she probably calls it, "flyover country" while speaking with her Manhattan-raised friends at uber-rich cocktail parties.

Living on Manhattan, I meet people like this with regularity.  The great irony is that they feel they're so sophisticated and worldly, and often "better" and "smarter" than everyone else, when in reality some of these people who've spent their entire life in a city are often the most sheltered people you could meet.  Just sheltered in a different way.



C-Rex said:


> *I couldn't hate New York or New Yorkers anymore.  They think they're the center of the effin universe.
> 
> I mean the city and it's people. *.



Of course, you get opinions like the above as well, which are ironically precisely as ignorant as that which he claims to denounce.  Most people are not as snobby as Cindy Adams.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how these "certain" folks can publish articles in such big publications and yet they don't even bother to do a basic fact check.  The population is actually almost twice that.  It took me 30 seconds to confirm that...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> I love how these "certain" folks can publish articles in such big publications and yet they don't even bother to do a basic fact check.*  The population is actually almost twice that.*  It took me 30 seconds to confirm that...



Note that she said "permanent" residents though.   I bet she's right; I was actually surprised it was that high.  Zillions of vacation homes, snowbirds, etc...


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2013)

Since she lives at 475 Park Avenue in NYC. I wonder what sort of gift we could send to an 83-year old gossip columnist? I can't wait to read her report on gardening!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 31, 2013)

it's the NY Post fer chrissakes...the trashiest of the NY Trash rags...nobody takes anything in this paper seriously, except C-Rex, I guess, who apparently hates 14 million people by virtue of geography


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't get me going...

She's not right about the census.  Probably confused with the family statistic.

"As of the census[SUP][1][/SUP] of 2000, there were 4,339 people, 1,905 households, and 1,129 families residing in the town."

Source
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stowe,_Vermont

As for "quaint",
[h=3]For population 25 years and over in Stowe:[/h]

*High school or higher:* 94.4%
*Bachelor's degree or higher:* 54.1% versus 33% in NYC
*Graduate or professional degree:* 17.6%
*Unemployed:* 3.7%  versus NYC at 8.8%
Median income: NYC, 57K, Stowe: $68K

Stowe 6% below the poverty rate, NYC, 14.5%.  She's probably never even met someone impoverished.

Read more: http://www.city-data.com/city/Stowe-Vermont.html#ixzz2JZFWR7SI

Stowe for sure has it's share of issues, but let he who has not sinned cast the first stone.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> it's the NY Post fer chrissakes...the trashiest of the NY Trash rags...nobody takes anything in this paper seriously, except C-Rex, I guess, who apparently hates 14 million people by virtue of geography



Agreed.  Never needed to be educated or enlightened to write for the Post.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 31, 2013)

This piece reflects more on the author than the subject.  Any reader who's been to Vt can recognize this instantly. She titled the piece "a nice place to visit," then rips into it- that's one confused writer. 
Too bad she missed out on all the fun- e.g. I've been in the heated outdoor pool at the Grand Summit during sub-freezing temps and had a wonderful swim. And that's just one small aspect of how wrong she got it.

Anyone notice how there's no "comments" section at the bottom of the piece? She doesn't care what anyone outside her circle thinks.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 31, 2013)

billski said:


> Don't get me going...
> 
> She's not right about the census. Probably confused with the family statistic.
> 
> ...



That's what I saw for the census as well. My point was just that I was always taught that before offering something for publication to check, recheck, and check again your basic facts so that you don't come across as a complete idiot. Population is a pretty basic thing to check. Heaven forbid if you're the reporter who just blindly believed, without checking, that an * an amazing love story that inspired a college football team* was in fact the real deal. :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 31, 2013)

legalskier said:


> This piece reflects more on the author than the subject. Any reader who's been to Vt can recognize this instantly. She titled the piece "a nice place to visit," then rips into it- that's one confused writer.
> Too bad she missed out on all the fun- e.g. I've been in the heated outdoor pool at the Grand Summit during sub-freezing temps and had a wonderful swim. And that's just one small aspect of how wrong she got it.
> 
> Anyone notice how there's no "comments" section at the bottom of the piece? She doesn't care what anyone outside her circle thinks.



Yeah exactly.  It made me :lol:


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 31, 2013)

billski said:


> Agreed.  Never needed to be educated or enlightened to write for the Post.



Or read it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2013)

billski said:


> *She's probably never even met someone impoverished.*



Not true.  I'd guess at least a few of the folks at her local deli or coffee counter that she "tolerates" with contempt and disgust are below the poverty line.  She probably carries a small bottle of Purell in her $6,500 handbag in case one of them touches her.




legalskier said:


> *She titled the piece "a nice place to visit," then rips into it- that's one confused writer.*



Actually, I interpreted that an entirely different way than you did.

I took _"a nice place to visit"_ as an insult as well.  As in, "it's a nice place to visit, BUT I sure as hell wouldn't want to live there".


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> it's the NY Post fer chrissakes...the trashiest of the NY Trash rags...nobody takes anything in this paper seriously, except C-Rex, I guess, who apparently hates 14 million people by virtue of geography



I hate the NY Post, I read the free AM paper and the Village Voice.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I hate the NY Post, I read the free AM paper and the Village Voice.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol. I always say "consider the source" lol...Honestly it does bring to life the differences between the big apple and its surrounding Burroughs and the rest of the world. There is no place in the world like NYC we all know that much. And the people that live there have so much going on around them its hard for them to comprehend anything else that is less stressful.

By nature they are awesome people...they are but their lives are totally shaped and formatted as a result of living in an environment that has what 14 million people in the area lol.. So logic would say if one goes to Vermont they would say WTF lol...

I live in Syracuse, our issue is when we go someplace and say were from NY people think....lol...Manhattan lol...NYC is such a huge area people just assume when you say NY you mean Manhattan lol....

I work at the Carrier Dome as a cook for basketball and football games. I work with students and I have met some parents who show up on parents weekend. Many are from the city and its surrounding metros. Typically they love our area because we have that rush hour with 3 cars and a tractor trailer lol, they really like how mellow and normal it is compared to their hustle and bustle they deal with daily...What they dont like is snow and cold....they cant fathom how we will get two plus feet of lake effect and it doesnt stop us from our daily routine....Ironically it makes them run back to their city and appreciate the hustle and bustle as compared to SNOW!!!!!

So basically what I am saying is you need to expect that attitude particularly from someone who lives in a penthouse in NYC....

btw us people who live up here have a name for those who live down there and visa versa...lol  They refer to us as "hicks"  and we refer to them as "cidiots" lol


----------



## legalskier (Jan 31, 2013)

The only good thing about the Post are the clever/smarmy headlines. Someone made a book of them-


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 31, 2013)

The post is just entertainment...the author is just a stupid bitch. Anyone who thinks all New Yorkers south of the Tappan Zee Bridge are like this "writer" is ignorant.
Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## HowieT2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, 3 pages about cindy adams.  Things are bad.  Real bad.  We need snow.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2013)

HowieT2 said:


> Wow, 3 pages about cindy adams.  Things are bad.  Real bad.  We need snow.


'Yeah.  Whining about the weather gets old.  Especially two years in a row.  Would you like some cheese and crackers with my whine?


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's the lady herself.


uke:

uke:uke:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 31, 2013)

So I read the whole thing.  It's not that bad, especially considering the paper and the author.  Meh.  Who's going skiing this weekend?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> So I read the whole thing.  It's not that bad, especially considering the paper and the author.  Meh.  Who's going skiing this weekend?



Plattekill Sunday, especially.2-5 inches forecasted of snow.


----------



## marcski (Feb 1, 2013)

You guys are definitely not NY'ers if you take anything as more than a grain of salt from the Post.  Murdoch's number 1 USA rag!  The Post has one redeeming quality....you can read the headlines when you're still a block away from a newstand.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Feb 1, 2013)

billski said:


> Here's the lady herself.
> 
> View attachment 7517
> uke:
> ...



Ohh god waking up to those photos was nasty

....I like this photo better lol


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2013)

marcski said:


> You guys are definitely not NY'ers if you take anything as more than a grain of salt from the Post.  Murdoch's number 1 USA rag!  The Post has one redeeming quality....you can read the headlines when you're still a block away from a newstand.



Is it a grain of salt or a pound of cr*p?  Glad that paper doesn't circulate up here!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> I couldn't hate New York or New Yorkers anymore.  They think they're the center of the effin universe.
> 
> To clarify, I mean the city and it's people. Upstaters are cool.


I feel the same about CT. & MA people. Biggest a-holes on the slopes.


----------



## marcski (Feb 1, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I feel the same about CT. & MA people. Biggest a-holes on the slopes.




:uzi::uzi::uzi::uzi:  

Please Ullr...answer our prayers soon.  The Giants and the Pats aren't even in the big game!


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I feel the same about CT. & MA people. Biggest a-holes on the slopes.



Cripes.   The slope conditions must be pretty bad if it's degenerated to this!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2013)

billski said:


> Cripes.   The slope conditions must be pretty bad if it's degenerated to this!


Actually had 2 powder days Mon. & Tues. this week. Snow conditions have nothing to do with my feelings.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 1, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I feel the same about CT. & MA people. Biggest a-holes on the slopes.



Damn, give me a Masshole or CT person anyday over a New Yorker (except upstaters, they are cool). Honestly, I've shared the chair with some that were so bad I wanted to jump ship.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, you guys take things way to seriously.  I'm obviously just screwing around.  People are people everywhere you go.  Some are really cool, others suck at life.  So how about you guys lighten up a bit, eh?


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Feb 1, 2013)

No no keep it going lol. I like how people say upstaters are cool and downstaters are not lol....j/k

Ill just stand here in the snow and keep quite for now lol...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2013)

billski said:


> Is it a grain of salt or a pound of cr*p? * Glad that paper doesn't circulate up here!*



The New York Post is in national circulation.  Not sure about The Daily News (it's main competitor) which is IMO, even worse.  Though I think they both have their place in the market if you like reading lighter news and local cray-cray happenings.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> Wow, you guys take things way to seriously.  I'm obviously just screwing around.  People are people everywhere you go.  Some are really cool, others suck at life.  So how about you guys lighten up a bit, eh?


I didn't start this crap you did. And yeah CT. & MA. people are the worst on the mountain. They can't even show common courtesy while driving how do you expect them to show it while skiing?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Newpylong said:


> Damn, give me a Masshole or CT person anyday over a New Yorker (except upstaters, they are cool). Honestly, I've shared the chair with some that were so bad I wanted to jump ship.


You're lucky they didn't throw you off.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 1, 2013)

yeah, because everyone knows how badass people from Brooklyn are...  Get over yourself, ass.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 1, 2013)

Thread of the year!!!!   It's got it all:
- A nonsensical recap of a fairly straightforward column that realistically shouldn't have ever been even acknowledged
- Extended discussion about a gossip column in a tabloid
- Sweeping generalizations about people based on geographic location.
- Actual, sincere outrage!!

Whose ready to toss out the first racial slur or threat of violence to send this into double digit page count?!  C'mon you know you're thinking something juicy....


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> yeah, because everyone knows how badass people from Brooklyn are...  Get over yourself, ass.



See what I'm talking about?

Biggest a-hole on the mountain.


----------



## TropicTundR (Feb 1, 2013)

For the past couple of days, people have been venting some serious snow crack withdrawal symptoms/issues


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 1, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> Wow, you guys take things way to seriously.  I'm obviously just screwing around.  People are people everywhere you go.  Some are really cool, others suck at life.  So how about you guys lighten up a bit, eh?




That sounds like backtracking to me. At least have the balls to stand by your ASSumptions and generalizations


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> At least have the balls to stand by your *ASSumptions and generalizations*



There's a good chance I might be leaving Manhattan soon for New Jersey.

UPSIDE:  I wont be an ***hole or a "terrible person" anymore.
DOWNSIDE: I'm going to get lost in the woods at Killington


----------



## abc (Feb 2, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> There's a good chance I might be leaving Manhattan soon for New Jersey.
> 
> UPSIDE: I wont be an ***hole or a "terrible person" anymore.
> DOWNSIDE: I'm going to get lost in the woods at Killington


And you will be driving into Manhattan with a Jersey plate?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 2, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Thread of the year!!!!   It's got it all:
> - A nonsensical recap of a fairly straightforward column that realistically shouldn't have ever been even acknowledged
> - Extended discussion about a gossip column in a tabloid
> - Sweeping generalizations about people based on geographic location.
> ...



I wonder if the people of North Dakota and South Dakota say Fuck those assholes towards the people of the other state like New Englanders and New Yorkers do between each other so frequently. :lol:  

From my life of living in MA, CT, VT, CO, NY, OH, WV, MD, PA, FL, ME & NH, I've come to one conclusion: 

We're all people, we're all assholes in our own way.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 2, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> I couldn't hate New York or New Yorkers anymore.  They think they're the center of the effin universe.
> 
> To clarify, I mean the city and it's people. Upstaters are cool.



Angry are we?


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 2, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> yeah, because everyone knows how badass people from Brooklyn are...  Get over yourself, ass.



Still angry?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 3, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> I couldn't hate New York or New Yorkers anymore.  They think they're the center of the effin universe.


Well East Windsor, CT. is about as well known as Lusaka, Zambia.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2013)

Most everyone I meet from working in lower Manhattan for since 2004 are not from the city. Actually it is kind of sad when you really really think about it. So their bad attitudes comes from other places all over the US. My family was from the Bronx and had been their when it was a great middle class and non city like in the 1940s. Now the same people like me who don't make much money but live in the boroughs  have to commute hours to get to work. Just my experience having grew up in Long Island, and then moving to Orange county, then the city for several years. Now so happy to be out of the city and I live living near the hills.(Just need a job up here).


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 3, 2013)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Still angry?



Not really.  There is NO snow outside and it's February.  Cut me some slack.  We're all a little on edge.  I can admit when I've been a douche.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 4, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> Not really.  There is NO snow outside and it's February.  Cut me some slack.  We're all a little on edge.  I can admit when I've been a douche.



Slack cut. I feel you bro we need more snow...funny how we get like this. Withdrawl is  bitch


----------



## dmc (Feb 4, 2013)

Aint no time to hate - barely time to wait..

this place has gotten WAY too judgy...  

You guys need to chill... NYC is awesome...  Words are just that...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey wait a minute.I'm an asshole and I'm from NH.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 4, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder if the people of North Dakota and South Dakota say Fuck those assholes towards the people of the other state like New Englanders and New Yorkers do between each other so frequently. :lol:
> 
> From my life of living in MA, CT, VT, CO, NY, OH, WV, MD, PA, FL, ME & NH, I've come to one conclusion:
> 
> We're all people, *we're all assholes in our own way*.



+1

I wasn't going to touch this thread with a ten foot pole, BUT, ^^^ that is the Post of the Year ^^^

Got Rodney King?


----------



## marcski (Feb 4, 2013)

dmc said:


> Aint no time to hate - barely time to wait..
> 
> this place has gotten WAY too judgy...
> 
> You guys need to chill... NYC is awesome...  Words are just that...



Words of Wisdom...  (From a Ex-Jersey Guy, no less!).  .


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 4, 2013)

Uh yeah i usuallyAVOID. Shitstorms like THIS , but. D and DHS nailed it .

Life is short , and it aint a dress rehearsal , screw the negative shit, theres WAY to FN much of that .  surround your self with positive stuff and people


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Feb 4, 2013)

You know its funny for years I was a mfg rep and traveled all thru NE, NY, PA, NJ, a big territory and anyone who has done this sort of thing understands you do make friends and understand how each, city, town, hamlet has their own attitude and its all good! Because what I have found over all these years was people by nature are real good and yea everyone can conceive something to be an attitude but its more of a representation...in  a good way...

Lol of course what do I know, Ima hick in upstate east bmfk NY...Lol of course when I go to manhattan to party with my friends I tell em "shit since we discovered electricity we come along way now...you dont have to pull the cord on the snowblower anymore"...


----------



## dmc (Feb 4, 2013)

marcski said:


> Words of Wisdom...  (From a Ex-Jersey Guy, no less!).  .



Ex Ohio>NJ>NY>OHIO>NJ>ATL>NY guy...


----------



## dmc (Feb 4, 2013)

Mpdsnowman said:


> You know its funny for years I was a mfg rep and traveled all thru NE, NY, PA, NJ, a big territory and anyone who has done this sort of thing understands you do make friends and understand how each, city, town, hamlet has their own attitude and its all good!



anybody who believes "_All people from X are Y_" are pretty much ignorant and will lose out on meeting some very cool people...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 5, 2013)

What are you talking about?All people from AZ are cool is not an ignorant statement and will only do just the opposite.:-D:lol:


----------

